# RDX sparring and fight gloves.



## Ibanez (Jul 9, 2008)

Is anyone familiar with the RDX range of grappling gloves? Any good? I was considering these http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LARGE-AUTH-RDX-Grappling-Gloves-MMA-Boxing-NHB-CAGE_W0QQitemZ380056229669QQihZ025QQcategoryZ30102QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262. I need a pair of mma sparring gloves and was thinking if the RDX stuff is any good that I might be able to afford a pair of their fight gloves as well as the sparring ones.


----------

